# New Delko aluminum banjo are the toilet



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Very disappointed in the tool.
1. Holds 2 inches of compound and the banjo and tape comes out your dry.
2. When pulling tape the spool can spin and the tape can I get caught
3. I don't like how the wheels are so far away from the tip of the banjo.
On my review from a 1 to 10 
A very low number. Now I'm stuck with the banjo that I will never use until I fabricated myself


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know where are the toilet came from. I did not write that


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I don't know where are the toilet came from. I did not write that


Lo0L


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

It's like the thread was reading my mind how I felt 
I went threw all my tools I dont use anymore and had to put this Pease of crap in my retired tote.


----------

